# Gargoyle gecko growth?



## Transylvania (Feb 8, 2011)

I got a juvie gargoyle gecko back in September. At the time she was estimated to be about 7 months old (so now she would be about a year old). My question, though, is when will she get to be a larger size? When I first got her she was 5" from nose tip to tail, and five months later she has grown about 3/4 of an inch. Does that sound right? I know they're slow growers, but just how slow are they? When might she get to be a more respectable size, and when do they stop growing?

Here are some pics of Louise. 













My beardie is a monster in comparison (he was half-awake at the time of this photo, so there was no danger for the gecko).


----------



## tarzan2day (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't have an answer for your question, but these are  wonderful photos!!!!!!!


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 9, 2011)

tarzan2day said:


> I don't have an answer for your question, but these are  wonderful photos!!!!!!!


Haha thanks. ^^ I have more artsy ones, but those show more of her personality.


----------



## H. laoticus (Feb 9, 2011)

These gecko pics will slowly take over the cat ones


----------



## Onagro (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice pics!

Most of my gargoyles took 18-24 months to get to maturity and continued to grow slowly for a few more years.  It seems like they stop growing at 5-6 inches snout to vent. Funny thing is, I was told mine were small for gargoyles!


----------



## Transylvania (Feb 10, 2011)

Onagro said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Most of my gargoyles took 18-24 months to get to maturity and continued to grow slowly for a few more years.  It seems like they stop growing at 5-6 inches snout to vent. Funny thing is, I was told mine were small for gargoyles!


Wow, slow-growing things. Thanks for the info!


----------

